# Half Price Pixi Foto sitting was €10 now €5



## Smashbox (16 Feb 2012)

Half Price Pixi Foto sitting was €10 now €5
with 12 x 10 colour portrait free too 

Expires 26th Feb

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sandals (17 Feb 2012)

If you receive text messages from Pixi Foto u get them for €3.99....I have noticed the last few times Iv been that lord save us the sales staff are so pushy and it takes a good demand to get your 12x10 photo. They keep saying "go and have a think about the rest of them, Ill hold your paid one till the end of the day". The last two times I pretended to be the children's aunt and said straight Iv no money, parent stuck at work blah, blah,


----------



## Jazz01 (17 Feb 2012)

Yeah, went through their "sales pitch" before with Pixi ... Their sales push can get annoying after a while... but I guess they need to make their money... if people are thinking about, then definitely take the opportunity... BUT be warned... it may cost you extra if you can't say no to them...


----------

